# Reversing Camera Problem - Autosleeper Broadway



## gizmo26

The Veba reversing camera on our Broadway has been working perfectly since we took delivery in March - Until yesterday  

The Camera is a factory fit and the screen is the clip on type over the rear view mirror.

Selected reverse yesterday and the screen just displayed 'No Signal' on both the AV channels.

Came to move the van today and perfect picture on the screen until I selected neutral and then reverse again and once more got the 'No Signal' message which is now all I get when selecting reverse.

The only obvious connection is a small multi pin plug in the headlining which is nice and tight. The camera end appears to be sealed and no sign of any cables coming into the vehicle to check.

Anyone come across this problem and a possible cure, or is it another trip back to Marquis?


----------



## rosalan

*Veba camera*

Hi
I definitely had an identical problem with my Veba, had everything checked out and the fault pointed at the monitor. Changed monitor did not help. Changed camera; solved! While you are at it, check inside the van where the cable comes through the wall, this usually has to be cut and re-joined to pass through the wall; it could be a dry joint at this point making it a cheap and quick fix if it is.
rosalan


----------



## gizmo26

Thanks for that Rosalan. Given that the camera is a factory fit and seems to be routed through the roof mouldings rather than inside the van, it looks as though it is going to be a back to base job


----------



## rolyk

I had an intermittent problem with the camera when our van was brand new. It went back to Autosleepers no fewer than three times to get it fixed and on the third attempt they found a dodgy din plug connection close to the camera. It just needed re-seating and it's worked fine ever since.

There is also a similar connection at the monitor end, although you seem to have eliminated that. To get to the monitor plug means removing the parcel shelf, not a job for the feint hearted, particularly if you have Remis cab blinds installed.

I'm not sure about the camera end on your Broadway, the the plug on ours is behind a trim panel, just behind the camera.

There is also an intermediate plug and socket which is located under the driver's door step. This is easy to get at and may be worth a look.

Of course there's also the 12v supply. It's obviously ok at the monitor end as you're getting a blue screen. It picks up the supply under the driver's door step and I seem to remember that it supplies both the camera and the monitor from this point.

I suspect that you've either got a duff camera or that the camera connecting plug is faulty, probably the latter.

On our vehicle the camera is wired so that it displays a picture all the time, not just when reversing. In my opinion it's a better arrangement, not only do you get an unobstructed rear view but it also resolves the delay in getting a picture when you select reverse.


----------



## gizmo26

I have located the din plug and associated cables in the headlining. Everything appears ok except for a stray green wire marked Veh. rev. This has a bare end to it but I cannot find any associated point where it should be connected. 
It would seem that this should be connected to the reverse, but nothing obvious. The camera end seems to be contained within the roof mouldings and that is certainly a job for the experts if I cannot narrow the problem down.


----------



## rolyk

The camera din plug / socket is almost immediately behind the camera. On ours we could get the camera to flash on and off by banging the bodywork immediately adjacent to the camera. That's how I established the location of the fault and initially I thought it was a faulty camera.

It may be worth trying this on yours.

If you're not too far from Autosleepers service centre at Broadway I would suggest that you take it there for them to fix.

Roly


----------

